# Colorado 2017 Archery Antelope



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Good action so far this morning. 6 bucks and a couple herds of does worked through the area. This one looked like he was going to use my slip in the fence but turned at 90yds and went back up hill behind me.









He's still there 1/2 mile away or so overlooking the ground in front of me. Maybe he will get thirsty or want to chase some does by me. 

The rut is ramping up and they cover ground fast. I'm sitting low in a bowl. Can't see much. Very easy to have one run in and catch me with my pants down, or on my phone. Lol


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

JBIV said:


> Very easy to have one run in and catch me with my pants down, or on my phone. Lol


Hopefully it's not both!! :Modified_ :evil:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

#antelopeinheaturine


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Huntmaster143 said:


> Hopefully it's not both!! :Modified_ :evil:



LMAO!!!!


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Finally got a herd to drink in front of me.










They have been here for hours. All was good until they started mooing at a buck and 3 does that were 67yds from me and closing. The antelope spooked off 30 yds and angled away.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

JBIV said:


> Finally got a herd to drink in front of me.
> View attachment 270079
> 
> 
> ...


 Did the herd run you over? Figuring there should be blood in the dirt by now!


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Horseshoe said:


> Did the herd run you over? Figuring there should be blood in the dirt by now!



Lol! They did not run me over but they did want a piece of me. Several tried reaching through the fence to have a nibble of my blind. If you've never heard 50 head of cattle 5' away trying to figure out your smell I can tell you it's impressive. 

No blood spilled yet but there have been misses, plural. The guilty parties shale remain nameless, ( it wasn't me,.....yet ) until the end of the trip when I can do a complete talley. Listing them as they happen may eat up too much of the thread.


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

We have had very good action each day. I have had 9 bucks and several does drink from the creek at 70-90 yds away in about a 70yd stretch. Yet nobody has drank in range of me or used the slide in the fence I was set up on. Which is surprising given the number of hoof drag marks there. They don't seem spooked by the blind. After watching 4 bucks this morning drink from the hot location i couldn't take it any more and moved my blind there at lunch. I may loose my mind if I see them use the slide or drink from my old spot, now 100yds away. I'm very curious to see if they will tolerate my presence set up on top of their favorite drinking spot. But I now have a 35yd shot to the areas they were using. 

Today the bucks seem to have the ladies on their mind. The first two days everyone was doing their own thing. Still no real chasing yet.


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Photos


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Cool pics. We are waiting on the hero shot though!


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Well yesterday afternoon I joined the swing and miss club.


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

And then totally redeemed myself an hour later!!!!









Story and lots of pics to come tomorrow. Today was a busy day. Got back in the blind late this afternoon. I'm set up high on a ridge behind my Dad and brother with a spotting scope and can see everything. It's getting to prime time now so I gotta keep my eye on the glass. Tomorrow I will have 14 hours in the blind to post more.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrat on the nice looking goat!!!!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Nice job! Great photos and story.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Congrats! Can't wait for the story


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats Biv. Waiting on that story though!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Outstanding JBIV! Congrats again!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome! Nice buck!


----------

